# Hello, quick question about becoming a member



## tricia02476 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, we just brought a rollerteam and plan to take over the world ( or just travel  ) 
Do you except PayPal ?
Also can both me and my husband download the poi on both our phones ? 
Thanks 
Trish


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Give admin a shout they will fill you in no probs


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2015)

View attachment 30877Yes to both questions, I use paypal to pay my subscription and you are allowed two Android devices, two PC's, two Apple products so you will be OK,


----------



## tricia02476 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replys. 
 I'm definitely becoming a member now I 
No these things. Can anyone point me to 
Where the PayPal details are please ? 
Thanks again x


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> View attachment 30877Yes to both questions, I use paypal to pay my subscription and you are allowed two Android devices, two PC's, two Apple products so you will be OK,


 don't mind me saying,but you're a lot better looking than i expected,with a surprisingly sophisticated taste in ale !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 4, 2015)

tricia02476 said:


> Thanks for your replys.
> I'm definitely becoming a member now I
> No these things. Can anyone point me to
> Where the PayPal details are please ?
> Thanks again x





Full instructions here         http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/payments.php



Or on the Homepage on the right hand side under Site Navigation "  Become a Full Member "


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 4, 2015)

n brown said:


> don't mind me saying,but you're a lot better looking than i expected,with a surprisingly sophisticated taste in ale !


I must admit I have gone down a bit since that photo, lost my hair, not as many teeth, still shower four times a year though because it is important not to let standards drop and I am pleased you like my taste in ale, it is my favourite breakfast drink


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2015)

jeez, we've got more in common than i thought ! god help me !


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well.worth becoming a member


----------

